# Filters



## ErraticToad (Jul 20, 2005)

Hi all,

Back again .... been so busy since I joined the forums that I really haven't had much time to post.

Anyway - my perennial issue of green water (not the stringy stuff) is back, so wanted to try and find the time and money if needed to resolve this. As some may remember I have inherited this pond on purchase of the house and it really has never been clear in the 2 and a bit years I've been here.

Today I decided to look at the filter and when I took the lid off was surprised at what wasn't in there. In short it is this huge box with a lot of green plastic things and a big piece of sponge - manky looking at that. Is this right?

On top is the UV filter but need to know how to check if that is working or not.

Do I need new sponge, new whatever???

Please advise.


----------



## ErraticToad (Jul 20, 2005)

Anyone give any advice ??


----------



## ErraticToad (Jul 20, 2005)

Please?

I don't know what I'm supposed to be looking at with regards the filter .... can someone advise about filters?


----------



## Barb (Jun 25, 2006)

Hi,

I am new here, and new to a pond myself. I just dug mine about two months ago. I'm not sure what kind of filter you have, but I know mine needs to be changed/cleaned every week or two. Is there any kind of writing on your filter that would give you a brand name?


----------



## KiltyONeal (Jan 25, 2006)

If your pond gets plenty of light, you may want to try some floating plants like water hyacinth and water lettuce. I use both in my ponds and they clear up the water in a very short time.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

I would also suggest those plants as well as anacharis and possible hornwort. Aquabid usually has them for great prices. Does your pond have livestock?


----------



## MarineFish (Mar 6, 2006)

plants,plnats and more plants

and get a fishmate uv+bio they are great!!


----------



## Dr Joe (Jun 28, 2006)

Can you post pics of your pump and filter. It would be easier to help you.

Have you ever cleaned the filter before?

Does the pump run (flow water)?

If in doubt, get a large bucket of _pond water _and remove your filter material and wash it in the bucket, but just squeeze the filter to remove detrious material...no chemicals and never rinse with a hose as you can kill all the good bacteria in the filter. you just want to get the better part of the junk out of the filter material. Then reinstall it.
P.S. DO NOT let the filter dry out as this will kill the bacteria too.


----------



## ErraticToad (Jul 20, 2005)

Dr Joe said:


> Can you post pics of your pump and filter. It would be easier to help you.
> 
> Have you ever cleaned the filter before?
> 
> ...


Hi all,

Thanks for the replies - I do have lots of plants but the green water issue is a perennial one for me which is why I have started looking elsewhere.

I have a bio?? filter which I have never cleaned. I inherited this pond two years or so ago when I moved in so don't know it's history. It also has a UV gizmo attached.

So what I need to know is what does one do with the filter / UV combo to check they are working and to ensure they are doing their job properly? As I said I opened up the filter - big cuboid box about 2ft wide, 2ft high and 1ft deep. In that there is some sponge ?? and a lot of plasticy looking things. They look like mini cup holders - if I get a chance I'll photograph it but don't hold your breath.

I can't say why, but my suspicion is on the filter not doing its job 100% efficiently and then possibly the UV, but how do I prove either. Is there a simple remedy to perhaps restarting my filter as if from scratch?


----------



## ErraticToad (Jul 20, 2005)

*Have a look at this on eBay*

My filter box looks very much like this but the UV is not integrated but does sit on top of it.

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/BARGAIN-Hozel...4442372QQihZ006QQcategoryZ20732QQcmdZViewItem


----------

